# Expensive Albatros!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well you've all seen my Alby amphibia.

Been following another on the bay. Older than mine and MW instead of auto but the same dial etc.

Nearley fainted when I just logged on to my ebay items watching list!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This would be a tenner in Poland and they are not rare. What is going on?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This colbaltblue guy sell hundreds of these "rare" russian watches on the bay all with the strap line

Below the 6 mark is 'CAEAAHO B CCCP', this means in English: 'Made In The USSR'. Unlike so many of the Russian watches on ebay this watch was made when Russia was the Soviet Union. It is not a copy made now.

Must make the muppets think they are getting something rarer than rare things! As you say Mark millions were produced so there are loads around.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Too right, I might get some sent over though







They are all over the place in Poland for peanuts, if this goes any higher it's crazy, I have just bought a Tissot Seastar Auto from Roy for only a few quid more


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This is a much rarer Russian watch, a leather caser watch









Vostok "Sport" with a "buy it now" of Â£2.60


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I was looking at that Albatros as well. Too expensive for me now







I couldn't believe she sold that quartz Slava for over Â£200







Just lucky I guess







There's another one of those for sale somewhere else at the moment for Â£30 (although the crystal's cracked it's supposedly a trivial matter to replace.)

Not a bad seller at all though I reckon. That's where I got my 3AKA3 MO CCCP Vostok Komandirskie from. A bit expensive but not excessively so according to Mr. Levenberg







I want the "Radio Room" Generalskie she failed to sell before Christmas!


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice watch but a bit pricey...

Rich


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

30 minutes to go. I bet there'll be a rush at the end!

Remember though that, whilst they may well be found for Â£10 in Poland, we're not in Poland, and I for one don't have any contacts there.

errrm, so Mark, when are you next off to Poland then? [he asked expectantly]


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't think it's as rare as this, but what do I know?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

there is a Vostok ampihbia military stlye ie plain black dial no weird pictures on the face listed strangely as a NOS Raketa on a site which I think is familiar to the forum specialising in watches from thr 70`s price Â£95


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roy have you put your prices up then?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> there is a Vostok ampihbia military stlye ie plain black dial no weird pictures on the face listed strangely as a NOS Raketa on a site which I think is familiar to the forum specialising in watches from thr 70`s price Â£95


Yep, I'd seen that one. It's a Komandirskie though isn't it? Anyway, I told the site owner about the mistaken identity (it certainly isn't a Raketa) a few weeks ago and he said he'd change it. I asked him if he was open to offers for the watch but he offered to knock only Â£5 off







I'd maybe pay up to Â£60 for something really special but Â£90?














No way.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

excuse a dumb question from a recently reformed computer phobe who`s slightly

concerned he might cause HAL to wipe out most of the northern hemisphere

but how do you post those qoute boxes


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

highlight the text you want to use, right click it then 'copy'...Go to the reply page , click the quote button , right click 'paste' then cclick the quote button again...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> highlight the text you want to use, right click it then 'copy'...Go to the reply page , click the quote button , right click 'paste' then cclick the quote button again


Many thanks just testing,I think I should get a mouse(down cats)this touch pad

is


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> excuse a dumb question from a recently reformed computer phobe who`s slightly
> 
> concerned he might cause HAL to wipe out most of the northern hemisphere
> 
> but how do you post those qoute boxes


 If you want it so you get the post info (name date time) above the box (like I've done above) click on the QUOTE button in the top right of the post you wish to quote from.

If you scroll down you can see another text box with that post below the box you type your reply in. You can delete text from it as well so as to only quote the bit you want.

Clever stuff eh?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> If you scroll down you can see another text box with that post below the box you type your reply in. You can delete text from it as well so as to only quote the bit you want.
> 
> YOU CAN EDIT SOMEONE ELSES QUOTE AS WELL SO BE CAREFUL!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> undefined


 QUOTE (pg tips @ Jan 11 2005, 01:54 PM)

If you scroll down you can see another text box with that post below the box you type your reply in. You can delete text from it as well so as to only quote the bit you want.

YOU CAN EDIT SOMEONE ELSES QUOTE AS WELL SO BE CAREFUL!

thanks now I`m really worried,part of the problem is this







slightly annoying

touch pad goes all over the place highlights stuff I don`t want to ignores stuff I do









Mac

"Just because I`m a poor workman dosen`t mean the tools are any good"

Charles Debruyne (again)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

see I knew HAL was out to get me,paraniod me who said that.






















Mac


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

They don't get any better than this! Â£100 !



















































http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...4959064121&rd=1


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good luck to him, he'll need it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Well you've all seen my Alby amphibia.
> 
> Been following another on the bay. Older than mine and MW instead of auto but the same dial etc.
> 
> ...


 Oh he's in Nottingham.

Wondered if he was a guy who had a shop on the Headrow in Leeds for a moment.............


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

> Oh he's in Nottingham.
> 
> Wondered if he was a guy who had a shop on the Headrow in Leeds for a moment.............










I have been roped into a shopping trip on Sat Paul, I will have a look, that display window always gives me a laugh. Maybe I can get a pic


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> > Oh he's in Nottingham.
> >
> > Wondered if he was a guy who had a shop on the Headrow in Leeds for a moment.............
> 
> ...


 Come over to ours if you have time?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I will be meeting Paulus in a week or 2, I have a PDA for him, maybe we can meet up then.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I will be meeting Paulus in a week or 2, I have a PDA for him, maybe we can meet up then.


 Indeed. We will sort it.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Holy sheet, that was me that won it!!!!!







I posted pics here on the forum, 'disection of an albatros' , I dont think I paid too much for it, it's a rare one.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I was going to bid on that too. Only reason I didn't is that I had other potential purchases on the go. Still, glad another forum member got it, I think it's a cool watch


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks, when I'm bored with it, I'll give you a nod


----------

